# Gurmat Teaching -Made Compulsory In India



## kds1980 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

I don't think it is possible in india to implement gurmat teaching's in non sikh school.Only sikh schools could do this.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

It is very much possible,sir. If in ordinary schools sikhs are taughts about Ram,krishana and sita maata and whole lot of other god and godesses then sikhi should also be taught.It is the effort that sikh's organisation and representative bodies make that would be use ful. I think SGPC should be moved to take up this action.Many Muslim organisation had protested against the Natioanl song[or of similar nature ,the exact I am not able to remember off hand] to be recited as a part of morning prayers in the schools.As a consequence the hindu organisation had to withdraw its orders.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

Dear Sikh80 Ji,

What is included in some of the book in schools are stories about Hindu Gods, from Ramayana, Mahabharat and Bhagvatam. 

Gita, vedas and Upanisads which contains the essense of Himdu religion are not part of these books. Gurmat or Sikhi is not story, it contains philisophy of living.

Gurmat cannot be compared to Ramayana, Mahabharat or Bhagavatam.

Elders in each Sikh family should teach the youngs Gurmat and make Gurmukhs out of them. Teaching of Gurmat cannot be out source. It has to be taught within family, within Sikh Religious Institutions.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*



Amarpal said:


> Dear Sikh80 Ji,
> 
> Gita, vedas and Upanisads which contains the essense of Himdu religion are not part of these books. Gurmat or Sikhi is not story, it contains philisophy of living.
> Gurmat cannot be compared to Ramayana, Mahabharat or Bhagavatam.
> ...


 
Very many thanks for sharing your thoughts. It is agreed that Gita and Upnishdas are not taught in schools. But I do agree to the extent of Vedas and Upnishdas only. Geeta is ,of course, taught in the schools where sanskrit is an elective subject at school level. To the best Of my knowledge most of the hindus do not know beyond this. They know Ramayana and maharabata to the extent any Sikh student would know. They have their religious practices. Most Of the Hindus even do not know about Upnishdas and shall not be in a position to count the four 'yugas' and the Vedas correctly.You may try it out in the city/locality that you live in.

The level of knowledge which they possess is that they have gained in the school. They do not get taught at home by elders. There is not a single friend of mine who would say that they discuss Rama and sita and their character. I think we know more about Ram and Sita as compared to them.

Regarding teaching Gurmat at homes, It is unrealistic and unpractical suggestion. Had this been possible the situation in Punjab should not have been worst. Even the girls have made it a point to get married to a clean shaven cut surd. Sikhs have stopped,in many cases, wearing Kesh.

Dear sir, you have also referred to as religious organisations. Can you count even a single? I could not figure out even a one . It is for this reasons that sikh youth is thinking of going west. Unless Gurmat is spread in schools not necessarily the educational institutions but through evening classes that should be run on free for all basis, it is apprehended that sikhi is going to see the worst days. The classes may be funded by SGPC/local Gurudwaras or even rich sikhs who can do it willingly.
It is high time that people like you should make the presence felt.

With warm Regards,


----------



## jasi (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

WAHE GURU JI KA KHALS AND WAHE GURU JI KI FATEH.

IT IS VERY INTERTESING AND IMPORTANT ISSUE ABOUT TEACHING GURMAT IN THE SCHOOLS.i THINK IT IS VERY IMPORTANT AND ESENTIAL FOR THE PARENTS AND ELDERS AT HOME AS WELL AS IN RELEGIOUS PLACES SUCH AS GURUDWARAS ,LIABRARIES TO START TEACHING FROM THE CHILDHOOD AND UP.

IT WILL BE NOT PRACTICAL TO TEACH IN SIKH OR OR OTHER SCHOOLS WHERE THERE IS MIX OF ALL THE STUDENTS WITH FAITH ON THIER OWN.

YES, SCHOOL MUST HAVE A COMPULSERY MORAL CLASSES TO TEACH THE CHILDEREN THE RESPECT AND TOLERANCE OF OTHER FAITH THAN THIER OWN.aLSO OTHER BASIC AWARNESS AND RESPECT FOR ALL.


JASPI





Sikh80 said:


> Very many thanks for sharing your thoughts. It is agreed that Gita and Upnishdas are not taught in schools. But I do agree to the extent of Vedas and Upnishdas only. Geeta is ,of course, taught in the schools where sanskrit is an elective subject at school level. To the best Of my knowledge most of the hindus do not know beyond this. They know Ramayana and maharabata to the extent any Sikh student would know. They have their religious practices. Most Of the Hindus even do not know about Upnishdas and shall not be in a position to count the four 'yugas' and the Vedas correctly.You may try it out in the city/locality that you live in.
> 
> The level of knowledge which they possess is that they have gained in the school. They do not get taught at home by elders. There is not a single friend of mine who would say that they discuss Rama and sita and their character. I think we know more about Ram and Sita as compared to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

It would be clear from the threads going on at this time that we need schools/classes for learning the meaning of Gurbani from very reasonable and trained /qualified teachers who have specialised in this area. Thetranslators have done a mess of the things. One may see the threas ..Is it?? It is also an ongoing thread where the translator has stated that Guru nanak ji was the Creator HImself.It goes against the sikhi.
Hence the need of these kinds of schools and classes.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

Dear Sikh80 Ji,

One cannot teach religion in schools in India specially when they school is partly or fully funded by Govt. Life of Sikh Gurus is taught in few states as part of history.

SGPC can have wholly funded schools where they can teach Gurmat.

If we do not have religious institutions it is our fault. It is the fault of our society who has not cared to creat one. There are religious institutions which are working in this direction. 'Sikh Pholwari through its publication is making people understand Sikhi. Sikh review is also doing a good job. There are some Ludhiana based institution who are active in this field.

Please do not expect the schools that take financial aid from central or state government to do what we as society have failed to do. It is our responsibility. You are doing it, I am doing it and many more are also doing it in their individual capacity. 

Parents are the first teacher, if they give value system to the children in accordance with Sikhi, the base will get established for the child to develop on those lines. I have seen this being done in the families of Tamil Brahmins for the last 34 years. The results are good.

As are the parents so will be their children

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

The only solution is to have some organised and structured classes where gurmat can be taught by experienced and qualified teachers ,probably, on voluntary basis.
The venue can be, ofcourse,  local gurudwars.


----------



## Amarpal (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

Dear Sikh80Ji,



Sikh80 said:


> The only solution is to have some organised and structured classes where gurmat can be taught by experienced and qualified teachers ,probably, on voluntary basis.
> The venue can be, ofcourse, local gurudwars.


 
I fully argee with you

With love and respect for all

Amarpal Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

What we desperately need is very good quality sikh schools.At present quality of sikh school is quite miserable.rich sikhs want their children to study in convent schools rather than sikh schools.as a result sikh student's hardly get any knowledge about sikhism and become westernised.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

I am told that In Dehli we have many schools named as Guru Harkishan Public schools.Yes, these kind Of schools do teach sikhi and can serve the need.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*



Sikh80 said:


> I am told that In Dehli we have many schools named as Guru Harkishan Public schools.Yes, these kind Of schools do teach sikhi and can serve the need.



For some years i Studied in GHPS .Yes they do teach sikhi and have very positive influence on students.But the problem is that Quality wise GHPS is no match for schools like DPS,modern etc.Majority of sikhs now want their children study in these schools rather than schools like GHPS.My own cousins opted for convent,other schools instead of GHPS.
So more and more sikhs are opting for non sikh schools,The reason is very simple instead of appointing qualified teachers sikh schools just appoint them through approach.The whole sikh system is very corrupt.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*



kds1980 said:


> For some years i Studied in GHPS .Yes they do teach sikhi and have very positive influence on students.But the problem is that Quality wise GHPS is no match for schools like DPS,modern etc.Majority of sikhs now want their children study in these schools rather than schools like GHPS.My own cousins opted for convent,other schools instead of GHPS.
> So more and more sikhs are opting for non sikh schools,The reason is very simple instead of appointing qualified teachers sikh schools just appoint them through approach._The whole sikh system is very corrupt_.


 

Kds ji,
It is a sweeping statement.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*



Sikh80 said:


> Kds ji,
> It is a sweeping statement.



Sikh80

The area in which i am living has severe power shortage.I face 12-14 hours of powercut.so sometimes in hurry i write things which looks controversial.I want to say that 
the system of gurudwara controled instituion's like college's school's etc is corrupt


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Gurmat Teaching :Made Compulsory in India*

Dear kds ji,
KIndly have a look at the thread Is it so..????//////////
Just see how the statements that are not to be posted are being posted.
Just a request.


----------

